# Which SA timeshare does this outfit represent.



## keys2heaven (Dec 12, 2007)

Saw this when googling for timeshares. According to this guy, SA timeshares are the best bang for the buck. 

Anyone know who this outfit is and what TS they represent?

Mike


----------



## JimJ (Dec 13, 2007)

On their website when you click the "phone # and address" link you get a phone #, but no address.  

Also, I note they have a "hotmail.com" address.  Not sure many real operations would use a hotmail address.


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 13, 2007)

He must know what he's talking about 'cause he can also cure cancer with electronic frequencies, give you expert legal advice, teach you how to farm butterflies and become a famous public speaker. A true renaissance man!


----------

